# Training during molting?



## kelsgrv (Mar 7, 2017)

So 2 days ago I purchased a new budgie, Lime, because I wanted my other budgie to have a friend for when I start work. Lime is currently in quarantine and during that time I was planning on training him. However, Lime lost one of his large tail feathers today so when I looked at him more closely, I noticed he has little pin feathers all over his head! I am just wondering if it would be bad to try to train him during a molt? Should I just leave him alone? I don't want to stress him out.


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Given the fact you got your Lime 2 days ago, it's best to not start training so soon and to give him at least a couple of weeks for him to settle in his new home. For now, you can simply sit close to Lime's cage and work on establishing the foundations of trust by getting him used to your presence and voice, by talking to him in a calm, encouraging, positive and reassuring way.

As for any future training or close interaction with a moulting budgie, it's perfectly fine to keep up with it as long as the budgie is in good spirits and is actually receptive to having a closer interaction and genuinely wants to spend quality time with the owner. 
During the moulting process there may be one or more days where the budgie prefers to have quiet time in the cage and this should be respected. 
By watching the budgie's body language and behaviour, it should be easy to notice when they want to spend time with us or not and by making an interpretation we can then act according to it.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Congratulations on your little Lime! 

Budgies are more stressed and crabby during moults, but that doesn't mean you have to lay off training completely. It's critical to watch his body language for signs that he's stressed or bothered, such as the feathers close to the body and the warning little squeaks that show annoyance. 

First, however, he needs two weeks to settle in before you start taming him, so during that time he very well may get over his moult! During the time he's settling in, you should spend time just talking to him or sitting next to his cage so he can get used to you. If you build a foundation of trust early on, when you actually start putting your hand in the cage in two weeks, he will be more receptive :thumbsup:

EDIT: Aluz and I posted at the same time! I agree totally


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Budgies need at least a two week period to settle into their new environment.

You can cover the top and three sides of the cage to help Lime feel more secure. Playing music for him when you aren't around will be helpful as well. Budgies perceive no noise as meaning there may be danger.

Taming and Bonding is all about helping your budgie learn to trust you and it takes a great deal of time and patience on your part. 
You should never grab your budgie or force him to be touched. 
To bond with your budgie, you need to build his trust in you.
He will have to learn over time that you will not hurt him, grab him and try to force him to allow you to hold him.

To build your budgie's trust, sit by his cage and read, talk or sing quietly to him for a period of at least 10-15 minutes, 3 or 4 times day. After the 2nd or 3rd day, rest your hand on the outside of the cage when you talk to him so he'll learn that your hand is safe and will not hurt him .

After a week, rest your hand inside the cage when you talk. 
Don't make sudden moves, don't try to touch him . 
Let his get used to the idea that the hand is now in his safe place and not harming him .

After 2 weeks, begin moving your hand slowly toward your budgie. If he becomes agitated, stop moving your hand and just hold very still until he calms down. When he's comfortable with your hand near him , you can offer him a bit of millet or a few seeds. In a few more days, you can begin your taming and bonding sessions.

Always work at your budgie's pace. 
Move slowly and talk reassuringly and calmly whenever you interact with him .

Most budgies once they pass the "baby" stage, do not like to be petted or touched. 
If your budgie does like to be petted, you should only ever pet his head, neck or chest area.
Stroking a budgie's back and/or tail stimulates its breeding instinct. Bonding means allowing them to choose to be with you.*


----------

